# Please help me find my type



## princessneko (Sep 26, 2021)

Hello there! I'm pretty confused on my type right now, so heres my answers to this questionnaire. Please let me know what mbti type i seem like! If you could give an explanation that would be greatly appreciated, but if not thats ok too 

• How old are you? What's your gender? Give us a general description of yourself.

I’m between 14-18, female, and not great at describing myself lol. I’m reserved and quiet at first, but once I feel comfortable in an environment I become more witty and outgoing, although in general i'm more on the lowkey side  I really like listening to music, I like learning about typology, painting, drawing, watching anime, and reading manga. I like thinking about things like who i am and what purpose I have in this world, but if I think about it too much I get a headache :/ I like pink and cute things! And i'm a pretty anxious person who overthinks everything lol.

• Is there a medical diagnosis that may impact your mental stability somehow?

No diagnosis, but I struggle with social anxiety and anxiety in general. Also ive been struggling with self image and self esteem recently.

• Describe your upbringing. Did it have any kind of religious or structured influence? How did you respond to it?

I grew up/am growing up with 5 siblings; two older brothers, two younger brothers, and a little sister. I was the youngest for 6 years, then my other siblings were born and I'm a middle child now! We all get along well, but it's a loud house with some intense people sooo… there are conflicts from time to time!! My parents are christian and i was raised christian. I still am, but I'm sort of confused. I never really questioned religion as a kid, but I didn't think much about it ofc and so it was flimsy for a while. And I'm prone to taking on other peoples views on things so yeah. Oh, I was homeschooled from 3rd grade until highschool.

• What do you do as a job or as a career (if you have one)? Do you like it? Why or why not?

I’m a student rn, not in college yet! Its ok, but i've never been a fan of getting up early and spending all day at some place. It makes me feel kinda confined, and socially school is stressful too because i feel tense around people until i'm comfortable with them (and i just switched schools).

• If you had to spend an entire weekend by yourself, how would you feel? Would you feel lonely or refreshed?

Hmmm, it depends on if I'm totally by myself or if my family is there too. If I'm 100% alone id feel lonely, but with only my family id feel refreshed. 

• What kinds of activities do you prefer? Do you like, and are you good at sports? Do you enjoy any other outdoor or indoor activities?

I don't like sports and I'm not good at them. Sometimes going for walks at parks and nature reserves is fun, but I usually stay inside. I like to paint and listen to music, and sometimes watch TV or read. I like talking with my friends too, but right now theres no one outside of my family that i feel 100% comfortable with. I also like to be in my head-- sometimes. Its fun to replay positive events in my head, but not negative events.

• How curious are you? Do you have more ideas then you can execute? What are your curiosities about? What are your ideas about - is it environmental or conceptual, and can you please elaborate?

I’d say im a fairly curious person in general, and especially with my interests. I don’t tend to care much about theology or math or history or english, but with things like chemistry, psychology, typology, painting, space, etc. i like to know a lot about it. I like to watch those “How its made” videos, i love learning about old oil paints, soap making, painting my nails, and nuclear chemistry and stuff is super cool too. With ideas, I usually think about what to create and less about big world questions. My idea level is usually manageable, but some days inspiration hits and i have so many ideas i cant write them down fast enough. I dont usually get ideas about philosophy or life, mainly about creations (paintings, drawings, bracelets, nail art, etc) and about people and their motivations and interactions. Idk if thats more environmental or conceptual.

• Would you enjoy taking on a leadership position? Do you think you would be good at it? What would your leadership style be?

Hmm, it depends on what it is. I’d love to be a mentor for people and be able to help them out and lead a small group or something, but being a leader sounds kind of scary/stressful. I would be ok at it probably. My style of leadership is pretty diplomatic and i want to hear everyone out, but when it comes to making decisions im usually like “ok, what do you all want to do??” and id care more about having a warm atmosphere than getting things done (which is why id rather lead something that doesnt have a goal besides connecting with people and giving/getting advice). Im a 9 so id be an annoying leader :eyeroll:

• Are you coordinated? Why do you feel as if you are or are not? Do you enjoy working with your hands in some form? Describe your activity?

Not really. I drop things a lot and can be pretty forgetful and kinda clumsy. I like painting and drawing, and ive been told that im able to be delicate when building things and working with my hands, but in general i dont think im very coordinated. 

• Are you artistic? If yes, describe your art? If you are not particular artistic but can appreciate art please likewise describe what forums of art you enjoy. Please explain your answer.

Yes for sure!! As i've said, i like drawing and painting the most. When i draw, I usually draw my original characters and the drawings are usually a reflection of my internal state or desires. Drawing is kind of how i deal with my emotions. If I'm sad I'll draw my characters sad, if i'm lonely i’ll draw them feeling lonely, and so on. Usually i create a story in my mind where they feel better after being sad, so theres a happy ending. When im busy or there isnt much going on internally and i dont feel like i'm missing anything then i actually dont draw that much.

I like painting landscapes and scenery because they are really pretty and i want to put that into something physical. I also love the process of painting, and all the unexpected colors i use when painting. Like, using blues and reds in skin tones and shadows and stuff! I try to convey feelings and vibes in my paintings, especially warm nostalgic ones. I also love painting my nails. Its nice to have good looking nails, and my nails are fragile so nail polish gives some strength  

I definitely prefer visual arts over writing, and i like more concrete paintings rather than abstract ones. But i love music, and a lot of the time i try to convey the feelings from music into art. When i write poetry its either a vent (lol), or very high in imagery. I try to create paintings and feelings and sounds with words when I write poetry.

• What's your opinion about the past, present, and future? How do you deal with them?

I can get kinda stuck in the past, but overall i like it and it helps me feel secure about the future! The present is good too, but im not usually very... present. I want to enjoy the moment but i dont usually slow down enough to. The future is kind of intimidating, but full of opportunities. I feel pretty optimistic about it, but honestly i don't want to be in it just yet.

• How do you act when others request your help to do something (anything)? If you would decide to help them, why would you do so?

I like helping people and so im almost always happy to help. I dont want them to worry about burdening me so i smile and assure them that i'm ok helping. I sort of feel like its my responsibility to help even if i dont particularly want to at a certain time, and so i do. But in general i want to help.

• Do you need logical consistency in your life?

Yeah, for the most part. I especially need it internally, so even if life and the real world doesn't make sense, i have refuge in my mind. Im not a super logical person all the time though lol.

• What are your aspirations in life, professionally and personally?

Professionally, i want to have a good career that provides for all my needs and lets me live comfortably. I would like to have enough money to have some wants too of course.
Personally, i want to be able to have an impact. I dont need to change the world, but i want to be able to make a difference in peoples lives and help people to feel seen, understood, cared for, and stable. I also want to be happy, and do something i enjoy.

• What are your fears? What makes you uncomfortable? What do you hate? Why?

...spiders? But in all seriousness, im afraid of rejection and loss. The thought of losing my family is really scary, and im scared of dying before its time and before ive been able to achieve my goals. Bugs, pitch black rooms, public speaking, and stuff like that makes me uncomfortable. Hate is a strong word, but i really dislike people who purposely decide to make someone insecure, be an inconsiderate jerk, and saysuper hurtful things. 

• What do the "highs" in your life look like?

I feel happy and warm inside, i feel good about myself, and optimistic about the future. I’m able to let go of things easily, like awkward interactions and regrets. But tbh, im not sure.

• What do the "lows" in your life look like?

I feel really badly about myself and have low self worth, and i doubt myself a lot. I easily get into loops of negative self talk, pessimism, and i feel trapped in all these negative feelings and get scared that ill be sad forever. Everything seems too hard and daunting, nothing makes me happy, and id rather stay in my bed all day.

• How attached are you to reality? Do you daydream often, or do you pay attention to what's around you? If you do daydream, are you aware of your surroundings while you do so?

Im not very attached to it tbh. Im always in my head, although idk if id call it daydreaming. Im usually thinking about past events or relationships or my characters, and my head is in the clouds. I dont pay attention to whats around me, but i still manage to notice small things other people miss. I do miss things right in front of my face though.

• Imagine you are alone in a blank, empty room. There is nothing for you to do and no one to talk to. What do you think about?

Good and bad interactions with people, my plans for when i get out of the room, wishing i had my phone, things im worried about or happy about, typology, and stuff like that. I might imagine a story/scenario with my OCs (original characters) if i feel like it.

• How long do you take to make an important decision? And do you change your mind once you've made it?

A while, usually. I have to think through what would be best and what i actually want to do, and why im afraid to do something if i am, and all that stuff. I let myself change my mind if the situation allows it.

• How long do you take to process your emotions? How important are emotions in your life?

It really depends. In order to really process them i have to journal and write them down, really think about them, or talk to someone (but i dont always feel comfortable doing so), so it depends on when i get around to doing so. If its something i really need to get off my chest then i typically do it within that day, but if its not as pressing or if i dont have the time, i kinda just ignore the emotions until i have the time to sit down and think/journal. When i do get around to processing them, it doesnt take long. I have to be alone to do this too. Sometimes when i start to have feelings well up at school, i suppress them until im alone at home. The time it takes really depends on the emotion and situation though.
Emotions are very important in my life, they are the basis for a lot of stuff in my life, and my motivations and what-not.

• Do you ever catch yourself agreeing with others just to appease them and keep the conversation going? How often? Why?

...yes. Pretty often. Not everyday, but whenever it would cause unneeded conflict, stress, or confusion to disagree. I wouldn't lie, but i might just not disagree or switch the topic or something.

• Do you break rules often? Do you think authority should be challenged, or that they know better? If you do break rules, why?

No. Usually I dont care that much, unless the authority is doing something bad or infringing on human rights and stuff.

* What is the ideal life, in your opinion?

Being happy and comfortable, living in a pretty place with people who im comfortable with, who i love and who love me. Even if some days are hard, i dont dread work or school or interactions, and i feel good. 

• How important are efficiency and productivity to you?

They are sort of important. In my natural state im not very efficient or productive, so i have to create to do lists and plans and stuff in order to get my work done. Its not super important to me personally, but i know i need to be those things so i can get my work done.

• Do you control others, even if indirectly? How and why do you do that?

I try not to, so i hope not. Im really against manipulation in most cases, and i dont want to be a controlling person. I can be kinda controlling with my younger siblings, but besides with them im not aware of being controlling with people.

• What are your hobbies? Why do you like them?

Drawing, painting, listening to music, learning about things i like, and sometimes sewing and stuff.

They make me feel at peace and i can get lost in them and forget my worries! Also, i like making things because then i dont have to spend money on room decorations or accessories and i can make gifts for friends 

• What is your learning style? What kind of learning environments do you struggle with most? Why do you like/struggle with these learning styles? Do you prefer classes involving memorization, logic, creativity, or your physical senses?

Im a more hands on learner who needs to do something and see how and why it works before i can actually understand it. I have a harder time learning by reading or by lecture, and i cant learn when there are a bunch of distractions. These distractions could be really anything, from loud people to the temperature of the room being uncomfortable. I prefer classes involving creativity and my senses, it depends with memorization, and im not great with logic.

• How good are you at strategizing? Do you easily break up projects into manageable tasks? Or do you tend to wing projects and improvise as you go?

I do a bit of both. If the project seems easy or im feeling lazy ill just wing it, but if it seems harder or i have a lot of other work to do then ill break it up into pieces. In general i strategize because its overwhelming to go into a project without knowing what to do, but once i feel comfortable i end up winging it lol!

Keys2Cognition results:









Feel free to ask any questions!!


----------



## princessneko (Sep 26, 2021)

I guess I'm just untypeable 💔


----------



## Zackinder (Aug 25, 2021)

What's your key struggle in life? What do you think your function stack is?


----------



## princessneko (Sep 26, 2021)

Zackinder said:


> What's your key struggle in life? What do you think your function stack is?


Hmmm... Thats a good question. My struggle has changed over the years, but the first that comes to mind is that ive struggled with figuring out who _I _am without basing myself off of my friends and family, and I've struggled a lot with overthinking things and anxiety. Although im only a teen so my struggles will probably change! ^_^;;

I could be wrong, but rn i think my stack is Si>Fe>Fi>Ne>Ti>Ni>Te>Se. Tests usually give me a similar stack, but my Ni and Fe tend to be stronger, and Fi lower, on Sakinorva and stuff.


----------



## Zackinder (Aug 25, 2021)

princessneko said:


> Hmmm... Thats a good question. My struggle has changed over the years, but the first that comes to mind is that ive struggled with figuring out who _I _am without basing myself off of my friends and family, and I've struggled a lot with overthinking things and anxiety. Although im only a teen so my struggles will probably change! ^_^;;
> 
> I could be wrong, but rn i think my stack is Si>Fe>Fi>Ne>Ti>Ni>Te>Se. Tests usually give me a similar stack, but my Ni and Fe tend to be stronger, and Fi lower, on Sakinorva and stuff.


Do you identify with Si at all? Which function do you think is your dominant function?


----------



## princessneko (Sep 26, 2021)

Zackinder said:


> Do you identify with Si at all? Which function do you think is your dominant function?


Yeah, i find most parts of si to be very relatable! There are a few things about it that i dont fit super well with, because im airheaded, head-in-the-clouds, and prone to skipping steps and doing assignments "good enough." I'm not entirely sure what my dominant function is, but maybe Si, or possibly Fi/Fe.


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

princessneko said:


> Hello there! I'm pretty confused on my type right now, so heres my answers to this questionnaire. Please let me know what mbti type i seem like! If you could give an explanation that would be greatly appreciated, but if not thats ok too
> 
> • How old are you? What's your gender? Give us a general description of yourself.
> 
> ...


ENFP


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

Zackinder said:


> Do you identify with Si at all?


focusing on one's comfort is Si


----------



## princessneko (Sep 26, 2021)

Azmar said:


> ENFP


Tysm! If you don't mind, could you explain that a little bit? I'm considering INFP but i think my Te is too bad and Si too good to be ENFP, but i'm not sure. ^_^


----------



## Zackinder (Aug 25, 2021)

Azmar said:


> ENFP


An ENFP wouldn't get such


princessneko said:


> Tysm! If you don't mind, could you explain that a little bit? I'm considering INFP but i think my Te is too bad and Si too good to be ENFP, but i'm not sure. ^_^


I am leaning towards INFP for you. It seems that your Si is rather well developed but you're still an INFP.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

ISFP/ISFJ depending on whether you're considering type-description/functions. In Socionics you're an obvious SEI.

Although when it comes to MBTI a lot of ISFx/SEI tend to type themselves as NF, especially online since it's easier to be noticed that way. 🙂


----------



## princessneko (Sep 26, 2021)

Zackinder said:


> An ENFP wouldn't get such
> I am leaning towards INFP for you. It seems that your Si is rather well developed but you're still an INFP.


Thank you so much! Thats kind of what I'm thinking too, but a lot of people on another typology website (personality database) have said I'm an ESFJ so now im kind of conflicted on having Fe aux/dom vs Fi dom. ^_^;;


----------



## princessneko (Sep 26, 2021)

Scoobyscoob said:


> ISFP/ISFJ depending on whether you're considering type-description/functions. In Socionics you're an obvious SEI.
> 
> Although when it comes to MBTI a lot of ISFx/SEI tend to type themselves as NF, especially online since it's easier to be noticed that way. 🙂


I'm considering both, but mostly functions. Thank you so much! I've been confused on socionics too, so that's helpful. 

Yeah, for a while I typed myself as an NF, but I think my S and N are pretty balanced. Now I'm just confused on ISFJ vs INFP lol. Thank you again.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

princessneko said:


> I'm considering both, but mostly functions. Thank you so much! I've been confused on socionics too, so that's helpful.
> 
> Yeah, for a while I typed myself as an NF, but I think my S and N are pretty balanced. Now I'm just confused on ISFJ vs INFP lol. Thank you again.


It might be easier if you first approach trying to figure out your MBTI by first figuring out what your Keirsey Temperament is first.

NF








Keirsey Temperament Assessment


Take Keirsey and learn about your temperament type. We provide you with a unique perspective that brings clarity on who you are, what you do, who you love, and what difference you make. Over 100 million people from 170+ countries have experienced Keirsey.




keirsey.com





SJ








Keirsey Temperament Assessment


Take Keirsey and learn about your temperament type. We provide you with a unique perspective that brings clarity on who you are, what you do, who you love, and what difference you make. Over 100 million people from 170+ countries have experienced Keirsey.




keirsey.com





SP








Keirsey Temperament Assessment


Take Keirsey and learn about your temperament type. We provide you with a unique perspective that brings clarity on who you are, what you do, who you love, and what difference you make. Over 100 million people from 170+ countries have experienced Keirsey.




keirsey.com





NT








Keirsey Temperament Assessment


Take Keirsey and learn about your temperament type. We provide you with a unique perspective that brings clarity on who you are, what you do, who you love, and what difference you make. Over 100 million people from 170+ countries have experienced Keirsey.




keirsey.com













Keirsey Temperament Assessment


Take Keirsey and learn about your temperament type. We provide you with a unique perspective that brings clarity on who you are, what you do, who you love, and what difference you make. Over 100 million people from 170+ countries have experienced Keirsey.




keirsey.com





I can help you with your socionics too but I'd say don't take Socionics too seriously at all. I'm friends with a few SEI and while we're not like super friends we do respect one another and we get along well when we do meet. Especially at public gatherings. 🙂


----------



## princessneko (Sep 26, 2021)

Scoobyscoob said:


> It might be easier if you first approach trying to figure out your MBTI by first figuring out what your Keirsey Temperament is first.
> 
> NF
> 
> ...


NF is definitely the most relatable, it fits my values and desires really well. SJ is sort of relatable, but im not very detailed, logistical, or practical. SP and NT aren't very relatable tbh.



Scoobyscoob said:


> I can help you with your socionics too but I'd say don't take Socionics too seriously at all. I'm friends with a few SEI and while we're not like super friends we do respect one another and we get along well when we do meet. Especially at public gatherings. 🙂


No worries, I think i've settled on SEI, probably SEI-Si! I was considering EII, ESE, and IEI for a while too, but once I learned more about functions and IMs I found out that Si base and the Fe/Fi stackings fit me perfectly, and so do descriptions. Thank you though!


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

princessneko said:


> NF is definitely the most relatable, it fits my values and desires really well. SJ is sort of relatable, but im not very detailed, logistical, or practical. SP and NT aren't very relatable tbh.


Ok, then I think you should consider ENFP or INFP then. 🙂









All About the INFP Personality Type


Discover the INFP personality type, The Healer, created by Myers & Briggs. Learn about the INFP meaning, personality traits, strengths, and more!




www.truity.com












All About the ENFP Personality Type


Discover the ENFP personality type, The Champion, created by Myers & Briggs. Learn about the ENFP meaning, personality traits, strengths, and more!




www.truity.com







> No worries, I think i've settled on SEI, probably SEI-Si! I was considering EII, ESE, and IEI for a while too, but once I learned more about functions and IMs I found out that Si base and the Fe/Fi stackings fit me perfectly, and so do descriptions. Thank you though!


Ah good then.  I know an SEI-Si and an SEI-Fe and they both are fairly different on first appearance. SEI-Si is a food connoisseur and has his own YouTube channel where he shares recipes and cooks them. I don't know him that well but we got along when we did hang out. His channel is Food Wishes if you want to check out his channel. 🙂



https://www.youtube.com/user/foodwishes



SEI-Fe is the niece of a buddy of mine and she did the art school thing then got into CGI animation. When we meet we get along really well considering we're supposedly conflicting types. Also, I definitely consider her to be a friend and likewise with her. 🙂


----------



## princessneko (Sep 26, 2021)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Ok, then I think you should consider ENFP or INFP then. 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright!! I relate more to INFP than ENFP, and my Si is way better than my Te. I tend to relate a lot to ISFJ as well though, besides the parts about being super practical and dutiful, so thats still kind of confusing ^_^;;



Scoobyscoob said:


> Ah good then.  I know an SEI-Si and an SEI-Fe and they both are fairly different on first appearance. SEI-Si is a food connoisseur and has his own YouTube channel where he shares recipes and cooks them. I don't know him that well but we got along when we did hang out. His channel is Food Wishes if you want to check out his channel. 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, I'll definitely check out his channel! From what I've read, I've heard that SEI-Fe tends to be more relaxed, charming, and outgoing at first, while SEI-Si tends to be a bit more reserved and it takes longer for them to warm up, which is why it fits me better. There are other reasons, but i kinda forgot lol. ^_^; Thank you for all your help so far!


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

princessneko said:


> Alright!! I relate more to INFP than ENFP, and my Si is way better than my Te. I tend to relate a lot to ISFJ as well though, besides the parts about being super practical and dutiful, so thats still kind of confusing ^_^;;


Hm ok, I still think you should consider ISFP as MBTI is about the dichotomies moreso than the functions. In fact, official MBTI doesn't even use functions except to explain certain parts of the system, otherwise it's all about you and your MBTI.  Here're the profiles for ISFJ and ISFP:

ISFJ








All About the ISFJ Personality Type


Discover the ISFJ personality type, The Protector, created by Myers & Briggs. Learn about the ISFJ meaning, personality traits, strengths, and more!




www.truity.com





ISFP








All About the ISFP Personality Type


Discover the ISFP personality type, The Composer, created by Myers & Briggs. Learn about the ISFP meaning, personality traits, strengths, and more!




www.truity.com







> Aww, I'll definitely check out his channel! From what I've read, I've heard that SEI-Fe tends to be more relaxed, charming, and outgoing at first, while SEI-Si tends to be a bit more reserved and it takes longer for them to warm up, which is why it fits me better. There are other reasons, but i kinda forgot lol. ^_^; Thank you for all your help so far!


SEI-Fe is actually a bit more high strung and less relaxed than SEI-Si. That could be due to gender differences but SEI-Fe actively tries to be friendly with people she wants to get to know while SEI-Si is very much content to stay back and be reserved. So yes, you are right about everything else. 🙂

At say a social event where all of us were invited to, SEI-Fe would likely chat with some new people when she'd first arrive then gravitate toward her group she usually hangs out with, while SEI-Si would maybe make conversation while getting food and a drink but then stay with his group for the rest of the evening. 🙂


----------



## heartbone (Oct 2, 2021)

princessneko said:


> Hello there! I'm pretty confused on my type right now, so heres my answers to this questionnaire. Please let me know what mbti type i seem like! If you could give an explanation that would be greatly appreciated, but if not thats ok too
> 
> • How old are you? What's your gender? Give us a general description of yourself.
> 
> ...



I'm not very good at typing and stuff but I think you could be an INFP!
You seem to have a very healthy balance of Ne-Si and I saw a lot more Fi from you here than I did Fe! You seem to be very healthy overall!  
FP 9s tend to look like Fe users because just like Fe, the values and opinions of 9s tend to sort of merge with those of the group, they care a lot about group harmony and tend to be more quiet about their opinions and stuff like that! 
Don't know if I explained myself very well! 😅

I'd say you're an INFP but I could be completely wrong!


----------



## princessneko (Sep 26, 2021)

heartbone said:


> I'm not very good at typing and stuff but I think you could be an INFP!
> You seem to have a very healthy balance of Ne-Si and I saw a lot more Fi from you here than I did Fe! You seem to be very healthy overall!
> FP 9s tend to look like Fe users because just like Fe, the values and opinions of 9s tend to sort of merge with those of the group, they care a lot about group harmony and tend to be more quiet about their opinions and stuff like that!
> Don't know if I explained myself very well! 😅
> ...


Sorry this response is kinda late, I had to go to sleep ^_^;;

Thank you so much!! Dw, you explained yourself perfectly  Yeah, a lot of people are saying INFP for me so now I'm leaning towards that. And I think my personal values are similar to what Fe values, but its still Fi. Maybe. Im not sure yet lol. But like everyone on PBD says I seem like an ESFJ, so thats kinda confusing?? Thank you so much again, this was very helpful!!


----------

